# Where is Samuel L. Jackson when you need him?



## Stuart (Dec 5, 2012)

Snake on a plane: Man bitten on board | News.com.au

Im not sure what they mean by, "The snake was confiscated". Seems either the media is doing media things or something is being left out..


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

so samuel L jackson was on a plane flailing around with a live snake and swearin???


----------



## swampie (Dec 5, 2012)

"Enough is enough, I've had it with these mother loving snakes on this mother loving plane......."


----------



## Variety (Dec 5, 2012)

Good to see customs are doing their job lol


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 5, 2012)

Sam's busy making really annoying gambling ads these days.

Anyone else watch that movie and tear their hair out screaming at the screen "Turn the A/C on!!!" Lulz


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 5, 2012)

swampie said:


> "Enough is enough, I've had it with these mother loving snakes on this mother loving plane......."



Loving?


----------



## swampie (Dec 5, 2012)

Cleaned up version Fuscus, cant say the F word or it will get deleted.


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually wondered what the story line was behind that movie lol


----------

